# Cub GT3184 does not mow correctly



## Richiec10 (Oct 11, 2010)

My GT-3184 does not mow correctly.It is a 44inch deck( 3 blades ).When I mow, it leaves a small windrow from the left blade. It seems to be not cutting correctly either. It is cutting approx. 85% of the grass.The other blades(center&right) seem to cut and throw the grass fine.I have tried different blades,level the deck,and check all belts.Any help would be outstanding.Will have pics soon to show what I mean.Thanks


----------

